# Your training goals



## Mike M (Sep 27, 2000)

What type(s) of training do you participate in? Do you have a goal you wish to achieve? Those of you taking obedience classes are you planning to compete or is your goal to have a well mannered pet. Perhaps you see therapy work in your dog's future. What about the Schutzhund? Are you training for the nationals?







Or do you wish to prove your dog's breed worthiness, or are you just out there having fun? What about those that train for SAR, or agility, or herding what training are you undertaking and what are your ultimate goals?

[ March 30, 2004, 06:55 AM: Message edited by: Mike M ]


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I train mostly on my own but sometimes buy private sessions from a trainer when I come up against something I'm not prepared for. My first goal was to get Rocky's CGC, which we acheived. Now I'm seriously thinking about going for his CD and maybe getting into rally obedience. I'm not trying to prove his breedworthiness-- I know he's not breedworthy and he's neutered. We're just having fun and I LOVE having a well-mannered, obedient dog.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Well, since I got my pup we've been in and out of training. She's 3 now and we got the CGC as far as obedience goes. We just completed 4 months of agility and signed on for 2 more classes (twice a week). I may take a tracking class, but not sure yet. Still have to contact the trainer, etc.

As far a goals....I definitly wanted to complete the CGC and start agility. So we had done that.
For now, it's just for fun!!! She's a joy to train, so we are having a good time!!
What the future holds, who knows, but so far I'm glad we have come this far!!! Would like to observe Schutzhund sometime, but I don't think my girl would be cut out for it, so that's on the back-burner for now!!!!!, but would like to watch it sometime.


----------



## JeanKBBMM (Dec 24, 2003)

Training goals! Neat! Each one has a different plan based on their strengths...
Bella-got her CGC and working towards competition obedience as she gains confidence
Bruno-working on CGC to do therapy dog work
Ava-beginning obedience as a foundation for agility and becoming un-wild
Kramer-he does them all! training for him, as a senior, is to keep him lively and involved, he loves to work!
And the goal for all is to become truly obedient-not walking in a circle obedient but do as told when told obedient. A BIG goal!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

GREAT TOPIC!!

My training goals are for my dogs to have fun!! If training for competition obedience is not enjoyed by both sides of the team (dog and handler) - then one must evaluate the goals again.

My goal (to date) is to train for an AKC UD title on my 18 month old. He has his CGC, we are getting ready to show in the AKC Novice B ring this weekend for the first time. (We have been in Pre-Novice for the past six months - with multiple placements.) We are currently working on the Open level of obedience (because he finds Novice so darn boring). 

Jackson and I are also ready to be certified in tracking so we can begin entering trials for his TD title. This he just excelled in and loves every time I put that darn tracking harness on him.

But the bottom line here is that training helps to create an unbreakable bond between dog and human. That is why (to me) it is so important that the dog enjoys this training as much as I do. I love training, especially when you finally see that "little light bulb" go off in the dog's head that indicates "Hey Mom - I Got This Thing!"


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Bismarch ~ Several weeks after he came to us, I started a bit of OB training, sit, down, stay. Then we went into a "pet" OB class because I wanted a well behaved pet. The instructor talked with me and said he had the potential to go into OB competition if I was willing to work with him. She also said he'd make a great Theraphy Dog. So, I set a few goals. He got his CGC and US Temperment Test Certificates (12 1/2 mos) and two month later he was Certified as a Theraphy Dog. He's now in private OB training towards his CD. First, we hope to get a BH on him in May, then we will look towards competing for his CD. He's a tough boy to train, no food or toy drive, but he's doing awesome! Well, when he's not a butthead! He's also been in beginners and intermediate Agility classes and did very well. I may put him back into Agility because he enjoyed it so much. 

Frieda ~ She doesn't like group training. She has been thru several OB classes and did well. I am going to try tracking with her this Spring. I'll use what I learn in Taser's tracking lessons and work with her to see if that is her "niche". If it is, we will move forward with her training in tracking. In the mean time, I am working on getting her ready for her CGC.

Taser ~ He went thru two OB classes that his breeder had (she is an instructor) and he did very well. He got his CGC at 7 mos, then his drive kicked in. So, I did beginners, intermediate and advanced Agility with him which he excelled in. I plan on putting him back into Agility in the Fall. I had him tested for SCH when he was abt 10 mos and now we are in SCH training. We hope to get a BH on him in the Fall. My goals with Taser are to compete in SCH first. I may go for a CD with him and maybe compete in Agility. 

My three are still young, so I'm taking it one step at a time and having fun with them! If they don't title, that's okay. The bond I have developed with each of them while training is worth more to me than the title. Plus, they are having F U N!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll admit it - I'm a trainaholic. Most of my free time is devoted to training. I'm in agility classes 2 nights a week, obedience classes one night a week, trials on the weekends, correction clinics/fun matches a few times a month, and training at home in between all that.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

As I was trying to edit my post, my time elapsed, so here's the rest, continued from above.

Astro (6 years old)- He's the one that started it over 5 years ago. I started him in agility to give him some much needed confidence because he came from an abuse and neglect background. He was such a mess that I had to drag him in the door at class for the first few months. I never expected to compete but one thing led to another and he earned his AX and AXJ. I retired him last fall because he was starting to slow down. He could be 6, but he may be older as well. I wanted to retire him while he was still near the top of his game. I felt I owed him that.

Starine(3 years old) - She's actively competing in agility and has a busy schedule ahead of her this year. I don't think she's MACH material because she doesn't have enough speed in Jumpers, but I do think she can get an MX provided her health holds up. She's in remission from PF. I'm also putting her back in obedience and hope to compete there.

Rio (21 months) - He's entered in his first agility trial in May. Not sure if he has MACH potential yet, I'm not sure how much speed he has yet. He's also getting close to being ready to compete in obedience - just needs some polishing. I have hopes of getting a UD, at least, on him.

Grace (3 years old) - Now she's gonna be my MACH dog - this small, fast, high-drive girl from the Memphis Animal Shelter. I cannot wait to start competing with her later this summer.

Cooper (21 months) He's training in obedience with my husband handling him. I'd like to get a CD on him - not sure how much farther he can go due to his elbow surgery.

Overall, I'm so involved in training because it's an opportunity to spend time with my dogs and have fun with them. Even when I'm sick or feeling crummy, I try to make it to class or train them becasue I feel like I'm letting them down if I don't. And I try to evaluate their capabilities realistically and not push them beyond what they're capable of, or expect more of them than they can realistically achieve. Some people in agility set their goals on a MACH with every dog, but in my case with Astro, his AX was his MACH, due to all the additional obstacles he had to overcome due to his background. The titles and ribbons are a nice bonus, but the real reason for competing is the teamwork that is involved and the bond that I experience with them after having a great run.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I train in SchH, AKC obedience, do some other types of training to test my breeding stock, and cattle herding (for my own use). I train because I enjoy it and to test my girls for breeding suitability. 

Nike has her SchH1 and we also did an OB1 and an AD. My goals are the SchH3 FH2 KKL, but a broken canine and some very bad training at my last club may prevent the SchH2,3 and KKL. I am going to start working harder towards her FH1 and 2 and maybe do her CD next winter. She will also have a litter of pups sometime this year.

Alexis is still pretty immature so we are working on obedience and tracking/scent detection. My goals are the BH this fall and we will go from there. She is also learning to work my cattle.

Treue SchH3 CD CGC is retired. She tries to help with the cows, takes walks and retrieves anything thrown.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

There's so much I'd love to do with my puppers, but being preggers with #3 and having an 11 month old at home already kinda hampers me a bit ... BUT I belive GREATLY that training with your dog is a must! For the dog & owner's happiness & well-being!

My ten year old son has been VERY interested in Agility with the pups so we started classes recently and all are enjoying it







Where do we go from there? We'll see! Eventually some local trials, would like to take another class first - we LOVE our trainer but the next class we take I'd like it to be an outdoors course where we could practice a full course rather than individual obstacles. BUT this has been a good & positive start! My husband has been helping out with this too - it's been great family-togetherness time!

I'd like to do Therapy work with the pups. Gaia has an affinity for children especially, though she loves everyone. And Oskar is a gentle and loving soul and is as gentle with senior citizens as he is with our baby (he ADORES babies!). Oskar has even shown great empathy for people outside of his pack that are feeling down, he's gone up to several and put his head in their laps and given kisses and love ...

As Gaia is only a bit over a year old I'd like to give her another year to get out of puppyhood so she wouldn't be as excitable and would be more aware of what her body is doing. Both of them used to go to work with me at my Pop's motor shop so loud noises and wheeled things don't phase them in the least. I figure if I wait another year to start Therapy work that would be best for them & I - and give a good reason to get out of the house for a day at least once/week!

I've met with the head of our local Therapy dog group (our trainer is one of their evaluators and we all use the same vet) and she said our two sound very good for the program and understands my need to wait a bit, we have been working on what they will be tested on so I'm sure when the time comes all will go well!

There are times that I feel I should be doing MORE with these wonderful creatures that have so much intelligence & love; but they seem so very happy to just BE with us, being themselves, using what their breed gave them in subtle ways, watching out for us and reading our signals so very well. And it's always a pleasure to "teach" them a new skill, even if it's as silly or simple as "the baby is awake! Let's go get him up from his crib!"

HUGE kudos to all of you that do such wonderful & helpful work with your GSD's!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

Well I have had Tonka in Puppy class, basic OB, and am currently in Rally-o class. I have also jioned the training club I go to with Tonka. I plan on doing as much as I can. Last Thurs. we did not have a rally class as they were haveing OB testing I stayed adn helped the tester with the setup and the props. I may do as much as I am able to.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have taken Sam through Basic, Intermediate and Advance obedience. Now we are on a maintanance class. You pay a yearly fee and you can go twice a week for an hour of training, sort of to keep it up. If I can get Sam to where I want him too, sure I would love to go to obedience trails.
I also take Sam to agility and herding, I tried getting his first herding title back in Jan. but the lady never called me even though I had left her numerous messages.







So I'll have to try next time. In agility, Sam has a way to go but again, if he becomes good enough, sure we'll compete! Soon I'm going to try tracking, can't wait!!! So anything that I can find to keep him busy.







I would love to try Schutzhund but I'm not sure if Sam is cut out for it, I guess I won't know until I try it. I have a lot of fun on these activities, shoot I think I have more fun than him, at least in agility, he does LOVE herding.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey Carolina, I don't know that *I'm* cut out for Shutzhund training!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My goals are all SAR based.

For Hanah well my goal for her right now is to keep her going. She is an operational Wilderness search dog so I continuosly train her for that but I dont have any desire to add different levels such as HRD or USAR with her. I know her limits.

Ike, well he is my little star. The dog is just so darn talented that I am tempted to try everything with him. But my main goal is USAR work. For those not fmailiar with the FMA standards, the dog not only has to be able to find people in rubble but they must be solid in Obedience on and off leash, go through an agility course with some of the craziest stuff imaginable, do directed sendouts and a load of other stuff. So I feel with the USAR training that I am getting to do so much with him. He will also be a Wilderness search dog and I will most likely cert him in H2O HRD also. I am beginning to think he may not be out of standard so I need to have someone eval him and see, but if he is not then once I get him cert USAR I will hopefully SchH title him and go for a KKL. I dont plan on breeding him but I figure that it would be a good experience for me to go through so when I do decide to breed I will have at least one under my belt.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

My goal is to be able to play frisbee with Dynamo off-leash in the forest and know she will come when called when I need her to. That one remains a big fat zero.
In the meantime, we have her Novice A Rally Obedience title, and I'm starting Agility. I'm finding dog-sport obedience to be ten times easier than the real world, but at least there's some fun in it.
Oh, and eventually therapy dog.
But really, it all started because I wanted real world obedience.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

Honey is almost 9 months and has been a perfect dog thus far. She hardly barks and loves people and other animals, except for cats. We plan on starting her on some basic classes in the middle of April through Petsmart. We both wish we could shell out the $800 or so for obedience classes through a local outfit here, but with three girls and our youngest being 10 months old, it is tough to justify that price tag. I've heard that Petsmart does a great job and we're hoping that this will springboard her into even better behavior.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

I just got a female from the Northern Ohio German Shepherd Rescue. She is about a year and a half old. She is very smart and we have bonded well. She is doing well, and my male has not eaten her yet. But we have a problem as I am discovering. She is very hostile to people. After I got her, she did well at the vet's. My vet is a woman. However, I have 2 sons in college. When they came home for spring break, she was going to attack them. Have only had her for a few weeks. Male is completely trained. How do I socialize her? I am going to take her in the car to see that there is a world out there outside of her own territory, and to the park with a muzzle,not near people. Have her enrolled in basic obedience class to start in several weeks, but she may not be ok to go into a class with other people and dogs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

My training goals, well first off, I've only been working with GSD's for a short time, so I'm not claiming any kind of expert knowledge here. 

Anyway, I started puppy obedience with Neo at 12 weeks old. I brought him home in early June and throughout the summer we trained at least twice a week and I did my best to train at least once a day, usually twice a day. My schedule didn't allow me to do that every single day, but it was the norm. Neo got his CGC at 6 months old with no problems at all. Through the winter we've pretty much stayed with at least 2 formal obedience sessions a week, but again it's been tough with my schedule. Now that it's getting warmer, I hope to get back to a twice a day schedule. 

In the long term, I'd like to get at least a CD title for Neo and if that goes well who knows, maybe a UD as well. I'm also seriously looking into SAR training. Neo's sire is a certified as both a Wilderness Sar and USAR dog. And I'm hoping to get out with his owner/handler and see what he thinks about Neo's chances of making it as a SAR dog. I'm also going to start some basic agility work this year, but geared toward SAR work and not competition. 

Neo is still just 10 months old and we are currently training through a "hormonal" stage, hey you know how crazy a hormonal adolescent can be.. LOL!! but by next month all the details for beginning SAR should be worked out and we should be on our way. So, I guess we'll just have to see how it goes. 

Our first GSD, Mara Jade, is just about 2 years old and she also has her CGC. Mara is also a certified therapy dog. My wife has been her primary trainer and it's her first time around as well. She's done a nice job with Mara and hopefully, Neo and I will be able to do as well as Mara has!

Anyway, good luck to y'all..

mavrick


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Ooh I like this topic!

Kaiser - he is in beginner obedience now and will likely have to repeat that before we can move on to advanced beginner. It's his first obedience class (probably ever!) and he is doing pretty well in it but the class size is just too big and he gets distracted. I hope to possibly do a little competitive obedience with him, maybe earn a CD and definitely get a CGC with him. I'd love to get him into Rally-O but probably not agility.

Mystic - she is in beginner obedience now too and I will likely have her repeat it before we move on to advanced, she just needs a little more polishing and socializing before I feel she is ready. I want to do agility for fun with her this spring/summer and get a CGC by the end of summer. I want to take her all the way to utility if I can, high hopes for this girl! There aren't many Shiloh Shepherds involved in competitive obedience and only a handful in agility. But first before I can even compete I have to register her still, I'm slow!


----------



## UltrazGSD (Jun 9, 2002)

My main goals revolve around SAR right now. I want to try to get Jazz certified (NASAR Canine SARTECH III) in the fall or early winter. I also want to keep up his agility training, and work on some more titles.
With Picker I want to get her trained for agility, and hopefully start competing in the fall. Assuming her hips are good... I also want to get her started towards her SAR certification.
Fenya, pretty much just keep up her agility training, and compete now and then. And maybe have some babies.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW, I have been trying to post for 2 days now, but I can never seem to get it done so here goes.

Cheyenne (2 years old) completed Beginners, Intermmediate and Advance Obedience classes. I really didn't have any intentions on showing but I believe that we will be competing in AKC Obedience this summer. We are going to start tracking training with her next week. Since I got her at 8 weeks all she has wanted to do is follow tracks, now we have to teach her to follow the tracks we want her to.

DeeDee (will be 2 in June) has complete Beginners and Intermmediate Obedience. We started a little agility with her and starting next week she will be in Beginners Agility. I hope to be able to compete in some Agility events with her.

Lakota, (15 months) I was going to start Begginers OB with him and the first week of class, he was having his ACL replaced. So no formal training going on. Next week we were going to start some tracking training to give him something to do. I just posted in the Health section about blood coming out of his nose, so the tracking training will be put of hold I am sure for a while. With the weather being nicer, I will start working OB with him outside on ground instead of tile or a concrete floor where I train.

Val


----------



## Constellation2599 (Mar 7, 2004)

I would like to train Jake to pull a light cart. So I'm trying to get him used to walking in a noisy park with lots of distractions, including the occasional irresponisble dog owner. So far he's doing pretty well. The "Irresponisble owner" stimuli needs work, I don't want him to tip the cart going after another dog.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am on hiatus (baby due in 3-4 weeks), but work on training with husband ( not training husband, dogs..., but that is an idea ).

Baer is semi retired due to 2 broken K9s. Lisa, I did do his breed survey (initial and final) after he broke the 2nd one, but no more SCH. Bummer, as he was trained for the SCH/IPO3 when he broke the 2nd one. So, I need to work on tracking with him for a FH.

Adie (Fenya's 1/2 sis) is on break. She will go for her IPO3 after her 1st (hopefully) litter late May. Husband trains her, from a BH up to the IPO3. Would like to get a CGC on her as well.

Husband is training two young males: one just got his IPO3 and he starts training the younger one for his IPO1. Has done basic foundation work, but wanted to let him mature a bit more.


----------



## mehitabel (Mar 18, 2004)

We're starting Lucy's first formal training this weekend. My true goal right now (and I know this will take a while) is to move her up in obedience classes until she can take and pass her CGC test. She's only 15 weeks old, and I know each successive obedience class takes a couple of months apiece, but having a definite goal in mind will help DH and I to focus. After that, we want to see if she likes agility. But for the short run, I guess just teaching her to listen will be our goal!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

My dogs are for fun and companionship. My large Daddy dog is trained in attack, and knows German commands and sign language. He is now 10 years old, and pretty much just enjoys kicking back and having fun with his pup who just had his 8 year birthday with Cherry chip cake and frosting, with chocolate icecream.








The pup only knows english and a few german commands.







I'm bad at training him as I work all day and my work does not allow me to have my dogs with me as did my job in California when I only had the Daddy dog at the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

Currently I train for obidience, mostly just to interact with the dogs and keep them active. Once I feel that I have sucessful routine I would like to compete. Also the dogs I breed are companion dogs, two of the puppies out of the first two litters are currently competing and doing well, and another is on a local farm, herding. According to the new owners this dog has been the easiest to train and most obedient GSD they have ever owned. I feel that regular training has led to my dogs ability to produce excellent pups, I also feel it is my obligation to keep the dogs active.


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

My main goal is to have a well-mannered family pet. My second goal (sometime down the road) is to train Heidi to be a therapy dog. Right now we're just working on everyday obedience in all situations.


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

My number one goal for training is to keep up the bond with my dog and so he feels like he has a job. He currently has his CGC and HIC. We are going for a BH and then the CD. I would also love to get him therapy dog certified. That is all my current dog will be doing. I decided to pull him from the protection work in Schutzhund due to the fact that I don't think he can physically handle it anymore. The next dog will be used for Schutzhund (if it suits the dog), obedience, or whatever is fun for the dog and keeps us close.


----------



## operadog (Sep 3, 2003)

The icing on the cake is CGC and certification as a therapy dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

We train basic obedience and Panzer loves it. The best is that he is such a better dog for the training. We still have some trouble with retrieval now and then when he is off leash, but he is getting better. We have also started some tracking, which he loves. I am interested in SAR, but really don't know where to go from the basic tracking we are doing. I have had alot of trouble finding a trainer where we live. I have the SAR book published by the american Rescue Dog Association that I have been reading and using, but . . . does anyone have some advice?


----------



## jrokowski (Apr 12, 2004)

Tsar and I currently are training for an AKC, CD obedience title. Tsar wants to make this his first goal. I swear he told me.














He real loves to do obedience work. You know that look they give you, kind of like with a smile.

We also are training in Schutzhund work. Tracking, obedience and the bite work (real only rag tag right now). Now a lot of people cringe at this, like my best half. ((My Number 1 priority is a safe family companion.))







If you have ever been to German a lot of the GSD are Schutzhund. They are real sweeties. Dog’s with a lot of confidence and loyalty to their family. Don’t fear the dog but the owner that commands them. 

Our current goal in Schutzhund is the BH (Begleithund, German for Companion Dog). Basically the BH is a prerequisite for Schutzhund I, II and III. We will see from there. 

Anyway, training is a lot of fun and challenging. That being the ultimate goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

My goals for my Lexi is a BH, AD and Tr1,2,3 eventually. She is going for her BH and AD next month, and then we will get serious about her tracking. She is limited somewhat to how far she can go by MY limitations. I enjoy tracking and it is something that we can do together. She is so focused on the tracking that she doesn't notice me stumbling and bumbling around behind her, LOL. 

Branca was originally in training for her SchH titles by Dennis but I decided that I wanted her for myself and so she was taken out of training and is my 24/7 companion. Her training is constant and ongoing but she will be awarded no more titles.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Goals are SchH titles for the pup down the road. And I have to admit American Street Ring intrigues me......


----------



## MASONSTORM (May 14, 2004)

I AM A NEW MEMBER AND ALSO A NEW OWNER OF A BEAUTIFUL GSD NAMED " MASON " I WOULD LOVE INFO ON FINDING TRAINERS IN MY AREA WHICH IS TN.I HAVE STARTED OBEDIENCE TRAINING WITH THE BREEDER BUT I MAY NEED SOME EXTRA TRAINING.
THANKS
lINDA


----------



## Tom & Jake (Mar 13, 2004)

Just looking for a well mannered dog! Nothing more nothing less. Weve done 8 weeks of basic and will do 8 more weeks in July.


----------



## ajfencer (Mar 13, 2004)

Kaiser (8mos) completed puppy kindergarten and we moved on to beg. obed. - finished that with flying colors! We are now having fun in advanced obed and really enjoying working on learning new commands (front, finish, figure 8-etc...). We are both learning at this point! He is doing real well and I think our next goal will be his CGC and then maybe work on a CD title. I would like to try agility once he has physically matured a little more. As long as we are having fun and he is sound and happy we'll keep making advancing steps and see where we go!


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Is there anyone in Michigan that is here that is active in either therapy dog training or search and rescue?


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

My Julie is a wonderful pup. I have been getting her out with people as much as I could since I got her at 7 weeks of age. When she had not had all her shots and I could not take her places I invited children from the school I teach at to play with her. After she had completed her shot series I started taking her places. Horse shows are a good place because those folks are not afraid of big puppies. Today I took her over to a horse show and one hyper little five year old boy got her all riled and excited (interpertation...NOT listening to me) I finally asked him to please stand up and pet her nicely. He got bored quickly and left. The next child to come up was a little girl who is mentally challanged. Julie was a totally different dog with her. She sat quietly and let the little girl give her a hug. She was sooo sweet....and I was so proud. Julie is only 4.5 months old!!!I was to get her CGC and CD and also train her for tracking and therapy. I think she has a great start.


----------



## keran (Jan 4, 2004)

Both of my pups just started beginning obedience tonight. We plan to follow up with the advanced class and then get their CGC. We also plan to do some agility classes for fun this fall. I am also interested in tracking, herding, schutzund, and therapy dog work but don't have experience in these areas.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

My first GSD and I titled him to his SchHIII. My little angel dog had her BH and CD. Jaden has big goals for him. He's only 3 months, but we intend to to Schutzhund, AKC obedience and if he's not to big and clutzy, agility. He got his first "taste" of herding goats at a stock dog trial this weekend, and now that's also high on the list to try. Not good, but he actually caught one by the tail after the judge who was workingh him told me he wasn't fast enough to catch one when I warned her I thought he'd bite them. LOL. GSD's need a "job" be it obedience for fun or a real working job. They are happiest when being mentally challenged. Cathy, Chance, Jaden and angel Zoey snuggled deep inside my heart


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

I am now having a problem with my 4 yr. old male GSD. I rescued a female GSD that is 18 mos. old, 3 months ago. They seem to get alone pretty well. However, he has become pretty aggressive. He also suffers from severe separation anxiety. His behavior has regressed back to the beginning. It came to a head several weeks ago when I went out into my front yard to water flowers. I heard the front door slam, saw a flash and then heard screaming,-my male had unlocked the front door and storm door, and he attacked a small dog that was walking with its owner on the street in front of the house. He would not come, off, or down, when I commanded him to. He has been obedience trained to work well for me off lead. He refused to listen or obey, and attacked the little dog even after the owner had picked it up. He did not hurt the owner. The behaviorist said he probably did not hurt the dog much, he was just being territorial. Had never seen dog or owner before and when I searched for them, couldn't find them. Called emergency vets and dog had not been brought in. It took awhile to lure him to where I could catch him. I am now very nervous. I am not certain exactly what to expect. My neighbors called the police and dog warden. They are afraid that he will come over my 4 foot chain link fence and attack them or their dog. Am having a six foot solid wood fence installed, he is now on anxiety medication, and we started to see a behaviorist, Ken McCort in Ohio. He will be tied, and barking crazily to get my attention. He is ignored until barking stops for a second. He is also having many accidents in the house while I am at work. Have had to confine him in his big crate, 10x6x6, which he hates. He barks all day. I am afraid to take him anywhere. Behaviorist thinks we can level his learned behavior of barking, down to nothing, as long as I pay no attention to him when he does bark. Any other suggestions? 

Melinda W.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Melinda-

I have copied your post to it's own thread in the Behavior forum. It will get more notice, and I'm sure you will get more help and advice, with it down there than here in this thread.
HERE is a link to the topic.


-Chris (Administrator)


----------



## teachluky (Apr 5, 2004)

Naughty Nala is 5 1/2 months old, and is my first GSD. She has completed puppy class, and is now in basic obediance. I am new to dog training so right now I am learning just as much as Nala (actually I think Nala is the smarter of the two of us







).

My ultimate goal for Nala is CGC and Therapy Dog title. For right now her goal is just to have fun being a puppy, and to teach me something during obediance classes.

Maybe as time goes by, and I have a better feel for Nalas potential, and my own, we will add some more goals, and titles to our list. But for now, to be honest, I don't even know what all your dogs titles stand for. All I know is that the large majority of you have worked very hard with your dogs, based on all the titles you have earned. 

There seems to be a real experienced group on this board, so be ready for all my stupid questions that will come your way over time.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I believe my goal has been to learn how to train dogs the best that I can. When I was young I wanted a dog more than anything but my parents just were not too tolerant of the pet thing. 
When I reached middle age I decided I wasn't going to miss out in life on that stuff I wanted to do so badly as a kid. 
I have a long way to go in learning, but I have found that it can be so much fun for the dog and handler. I like to see if I can get a good and enthusiastic performance from both of us.
Here is my first dog that I trained. Gala is a bit of clown but sometimes she can do very well.
Either way I usually get a grin out of her performance. Having fun is a great goal, I think.








The "Gator" with some of her obedience wins.








Heeling is one of my favorite exercises because when you both get in the flow it is like being in the "zone".


----------



## Pat Moreno (Jul 22, 2001)

I guess my goal is to have as much fun as possible with them along with making sure they are good doggy citizens.

My Halley is training in agility & obedience. Blackie is a little older now & he is only doing obedience. We are starting him in rally. Sammy is also practicing rally. 

If the title comes, great, but some of the best runs I have had were with no title but the dog did something really fantastic.

For example, today there was a oppossum outside on the fence. Blackie was actively engaged in retrieving it; however, when I called him, he came. Can't get much better than that! That good of a recall could save his life someday.

Pat


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by Julie'somom:
> * Is there anyone in Michigan that is here that is active in either therapy dog training or search and rescue? *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Julies'somom, where are you in MI? We had a great trainer in Lansing. His name is Hector Hernandez, his training school (?) is called Super K9. His website is http://www.superk-9.com. He trains police dogs and started us on the SAR style tracking.


----------



## keran (Jan 4, 2004)

Boddah, Moose, Kaitlin and I went to our first obedience class last night and they both did pretty good. After some initial excited barking at the other dogs, Boddah did great and was the only pup that could do a sit command within three seconds. I think Moose will be a bit of a challenge but he also did well.


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

This is Julie'os mom and I live in a little place on Lake Michigan called Ludington. I am about three hours drive from Lansing...but I have done that type of driving previously. Ludington is not a real dog friendly community...no dogs allowed on any beaches, the city park etc. etc.....I can take my dogs to the state park and my gsd has made a lot of friends out there. Thanks for the trainer's name.

Julie'os mom


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

I love my Timber and my goal is to simply give him the best time ever. I dont take him to classes, bc i can train him myself. Hes good and listens to me. Yeah, he can get so excited and runs around like the road runner, but he has fun as i do with him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

Please Bear with me this is the first time I have ever done anything like this.
I need some GSD advice. I have a 1yr 7month old German Shepard. His name is Thunder, and on a whole he is a gentlemen. He has asserted his dominence over my 4 year old black lab (Shadow)but they get along great. 
My lab and I have a special realtionship, and I never had any of these problems.I have started leaving Thunder out of the crate during the day. I go home for lunch everyday for an hour. For a couple days he's perfect, then one day I can come home and the house is destroyed. The trash will be ripped apart, cabinet drawers are opened, and emptied, my pots, pans, foil will all be chewed and spread around the house, wood from the fireplace torn apart. He even got into our liquor one day and managed to get the cover off a bottle of scotch, drank most of it, then chewed up a dinning room chair.
I have punished him, and he most Definitely knows
what he is doing is wrong. I don't hit him because he is too large and it would not make a difference to him. 
For the last 2 weeks both dogs have had run of the upstairs. 4 bedrooms and a bath all to themselves. I know they are on the bed, but I accepted the fur when I got the dogs. For two weeks not a problem. I thought Thunder had finally matured. Then.. the last 4 days he has taken the spare blankets, sheets, pillows off the shelves. Chewed my suitcase, some slides we had, my laundry basket, a 5lb weight etc... The thing that gets me is the fact that I disipline him when I get home for lunch, and 3 hours later he has proceeded to do the same exact thing. He knows what he is doing. When I come home his ears are back, his head is down, and he just has that bad dog look on his face.
I love this dog dearly, but I am frustrated at his destructive behavior. My Lab did this once, and then learned not to. Please, if anyone has any advice I would greatly appreciate. 
Sorry I rambled


----------



## CassieatNCSU (Jan 6, 2004)

I think this post needs to be moved to the behavior section, where it will probably get more responses. 

Just a few thoughts though: first off, put the GSD back in the crate. He has shown you time after time that he is not yet ready to have run of the house, but you continue to give it to him...what do you expect? He's probably board, frustrated whatever and finding ways to entertain himself. 

Also disiplining him when you get home is too late. At that point he as no idea what he's in trouble for, only that you are home and really mad at him. In order to disipline him you need to catch him in the act, as he is doing the incorrect behavior. I'm sure that he looks guilty and worried when you get home, because what he has learned is to be unsure of you're behavior, cause you could be mad at him for some reason...but he can't figure out what that reason is. 

I'm sure you'll get a lot of posts from folks much more knowledgable than I am...so good luck with everything, go back to crating, more exercise, and probably obedence classes would be a good idea. They are a good way to bond and build a better relationship with your dog. And most of all have fun, cause that's what it's all about!!

Cassie


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, and I will move this to the behavior board. he is in the crate now. In response, I can never catch him in the act he has never done any of these things while we are in the house. I do praise him when he plays with "his toy". I run him for 1/2 hour everyday at lunch, and swim him in the lake when I get home from work, about 1 hour.
He always greets me at the door wagging his tail, it is when i go into the room where the damage is that he slinks back, and puts his ears down. That is why I assumed he knew what he did.
I hate leaving him in the crate, but that is where he will stay.
thanks again.


----------



## ingham (Jan 22, 2003)

my training goals are very simple...Got jack at 3 months old, and my shepherd prior to him, had a terrible time with recall...So, If jack only learns one thing in his entire life span...it is to come immediately when call. Jack , just turned one.. and it is the sole thing i have worked on.........Jack has an amazing recall, and hence, he has an amazing fun life, cause he can run and play, with other dogs, or , if i choose for him not to see a particular dog, he stays, and comes. So.. i am free now to teach him other stuff....A dog that comes immediately, or stays at your side, even when other dogs are loose, is like a gift from god.. JILL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by pooblets:
> *The thing that gets me is the fact that I disipline him when I get home for lunch, and 3 hours later he has proceeded to do the same exact thing. He knows what he is doing. When I come home his ears are back, his head is down, and he just has that bad dog look on his face. *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">He does NOT know what he is doing. Dogs live in the moment. If you catch him in the act of chewing up something fine, but 3 hours later, 1 hour later, 5 minutes later is TOO LATE to teach him he is doing wrong. You are judging him by human standards and he is just being a dog. Dogs chew. They only way he knows what is okay to chew and what is not okay to chew is to catch him being good and rewarding him for it, or to catch him being bad and correcting him for it. 

The response you are getting is not guilt. That is a human emotion. He is acting submissive in anticipation of your reaction which he doesn't understand. You used to come home happy to see him, and now, inexplicably, you come home and blow up. He is incapable of connecting that to something he did before you got there. 

When we were in obedience classes with Cassidy our trainer said the window of opportunity to reward a behavior is 1-1/2 seconds. Yup, SECONDS. So if your dog sits, 3 seconds go by and then you reward him for the sit you are actually rewarding him for what he did AFTER he sat. 

He needs to go back in the crate when you're not there. He's still young, and he may need to be crated until he is 2, or even longer. The only way to keep him from behaving inappropriately when you're not there to supervise is to make it impossible.

A really good book that explains how dogs think and learn is "Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson. It can be eyeopening and will teach you to rethink they way you train your dog. It's a great book, and I highly recommend that you read it.

Good luck with him.

Cassidy's mom


----------



## classicdums (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh boy do I have lots of plans for Koda....LOL. Basically I want to do what he loves to do. Right now we are working on being a good all around companion. So basically we are working on manners, long downs, heeling (this one is tough). We will take the CGC soon, and when my book arrives we will be working on becoming pet partners for theapy work. I am also working on tracking. Main goal though is to do theapy work. I take that back, main goal is for Koda and I to keeping building that wonderful bond we have, then theapy work. We have a wheelchair coming next week and am working on getting a walker. Koda already knows how to open the fridge and the stove (this does really come in handy when your hands are full and you forgot to open the stove or fridge) and he loves it! He thinks he had done the greatest thing in the world, which in my eyes he has. As long as Koda loves doing it, we will do it, no matter what it may be. I don't think I am cut out for Sch work though. Nah, my heart is with helping people and the dogs are a great portal to do that. 
With Duck, right now my goal is to keep him potty trained....LOL. There is some alpha issues going on with him and Koda and he is marking his territory. He will take his CGC soon too! I think my son is going to take him through paw partners and is working on tracking with him. Life with a griff is very difficult sometimes, at least my griff, he's smarter than me. Ahhh my plans, it looks easy in writing doesn't it....LOL.


Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

These posts really are helping me. I took mine to a class, arrived early and got the idea that some of the people in the class before mine were thinking i was a loser for taking this nice dog and turning him into a couch potato. I have spent the entire weekend thinking "but I just want a great companion".


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I love this subject. My pup is 10 months old and started with puppy class, then beginning obedience and has two more weeks in this session of advanced class. She will continue in advanced II - there are several small groups at different stages and the classes are tailored to the dogs and the handler's goals.
This is my dog's work and she loves it - she demos for the beginning class.
I'm looking into rally-o, but my main goal is bonding with my dog and keeping her socialized with all kinds of dogs and people. I want a "take anywhere" dog. 
Commands I most want rock solid? Recall and wait.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Can anyone sugest a better way to accomplish loose leash walking without the sled dog effect?
We're doing the dead stop/I'm a tree thing. As soon as he looks at me we go forward again. Am I doing something wrong. It is taking a long time. Is there a better way. We are just going to practice ad practice...but it isn't the most fun I have ever had. He is awesome with command in the yard.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There are several ways to teach loose lead walking. It is hard to tell what is going on over the internet, of course. Maybe you need to be more interactive than just the "stopping,make like a post, move on" routine. I have fun training this so I think with maybe some change up you can also.

Here is an article that describes a method of training loose leash behavior:

http://www.petpeoplesplace.com/Care/Dogs/003/27.htm


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

GinaG
Up the ante - He needs to come back to you before you move on. Yes these walks are slow - it takes a few times out -- a week or two of slow, short walks. Having a great treat for when he does come back to your side will help this along. (It makes you far less boring.)


----------



## dantesmom (Jun 4, 2004)

I have been training informally with Dante since he was 9 weeks old, and formally when he was 11 weeks. He has a beautiful temperament and it's my goal to compete in obedience and go as far as one can go in that sport, but also I would like to do therapy work. After (or during) the obedience training, I think I'd like to try tracking. I used to train and compete in agility with a former GSD, but ever since one instructor told me that it brings out the prey drive in dogs, I've decided not to "test" the waters with Dante. He's a very sweet pup and I don't want to rock any boats. You'd have to know everything that I went through with Micah in order to understand my reluctance with agility. I had Micah in agility because a trainer told me that it would boost his confidence. I'm not sure how much it helped in that area, but I do know that he grew more and more aggressive, especially after coming off the course. He loved agility, and he was very good at it. With Dante, I want to steer way clear. I know many people with dogs in agility and their dogs are fine...I just don't want to take chances. (sigh)


----------



## vonissk (Mar 26, 2005)

Sadie my older female has a herding instinct certificate, a CGC, a BH and one leg toward a CD. I hope to be able to finish her CD by this fall. For Nashoba, he's only 3 months old--so far we have been working on house/crate training, light leash work and I have just started the sit. I had a bad accident last Feb and am not able to train like I was so I doubt we'll go the ScH route this time. But I am planning on obedeince and tracking titles. And then we'll see. Minta


----------



## celtickel (Jan 23, 2005)

Our training goals are CGC at the very least. Zahra has one class left in basic ob. I plan to work with her on my own for a while before moving on to intermediate. (baseball & soccer with the kids are taking up lots of time right now to commit to regular classes)

She's my first dog, so I have lots to learn. I need to asses what her strengths are. So far, I know she has a stubborn streak, but VERY trainable. I'm a reading/research maniac when it comes to gsd info! This site is GREAT!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My main 'training' goal is to have a happy and confident pup that is able to be out and about in any situation!

And then there's the goal of the #1 Agility GSD IN THE WORLD!


----------



## watchme (Jan 18, 2005)

my training goal to have a confident dog! smart! well balanced. sch decided not to , and while he is great as a sar puppy lol he finds his boys i wont be putting him into any professional work. I want him to beable to be with me in all situations and be my assistant!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My training goals are to be able to take Heidi out in public confidently on leash and to have her behave in a well-mannered way at the park. We are in reactive dog training for our leader issues (she wants to be leader). When we get these concerns out of the way, I would like to start her in agility again. She loves the agility training, but is aggressive towards the other dogs.


----------



## hst (Jan 22, 2005)

Training goal is to get a SchH 3 on my pup by the time he is 4 y.o., also an FH2, also an HGH title /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif
He is one of these "throwback" GSDs that are good in just about every kind of work.
My training goal on my rescue is to get his BH, TR and OB titles. He won't get a SchH title due to his poor bitework. Probably a herding title as well. 
Once I sell my house, I intend to buy acreage and some sheep in a year's time so they can train 365 days a year on boundary herding.


----------



## dantesmom (Jun 4, 2004)

I've had Dante in obedience classes since he was 9 weeks old. When he was a baby, that was the only way I could keep him socialized with other pups. He's now almost 20 months old, and you'd think he'd be the most obedient pup on the planet....but, I haven't been that dedicated in training right now. 

My goal is TDI certification. Dante will make a great therapy dog, so that's my #1 goal. However, I do plan to compete in obedience and I think I'd like to try tracking, too. Whatever is fun for him. Never will I put him through something just because I like it.


----------



## jsfnita (Dec 15, 2005)

I want to train my 6 month old KIRA... she has the best personality you have ever seen in any dog, but her manners aren't so great. We just got her 3 days ago and I don't know much about how to go about training her. Are they good as crate trained like my chihuahua? I know she is so active.. maybe I should keep her in the yard while I'm at work during the day? She knows to sit and give paw but she doesn't do it every time. She likes to get on my furniture which the people who had her didn't mind her doing- I have rather expensive furniture though. Do I need to get her nails clipped? How well do yall's dogs do with third party trainers?


----------



## kmonster (Jul 2, 2005)

ok, i confess... i know about CGC (Canine Good Citizen), and TDI (Therapy Dog International (?)) but what are BH, CD, FH2 and HDH?

my goals for Coffee are to have her comfortable & well-mannered in any & all situations so that she both wants to and can safely come with me to as many places as possible, to build her confidence a bit more, and to learn all her favorite games.


----------



## dotbar (Oct 3, 2005)

My goal is to have complete authority and control over my little man. I mean my little dog. Make that my great big dog!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

my puppy is 3 1/2 months old. my goal was to do some tracking and possibly SAR work with her. i have had her in puppy class and just finished. we are going on to another obedience class now that is a little more training, and some introduction to agility.
i have gotten her very well socialized with people and going to different places. she seems to like other dogs as long as they are not to rough or to bouncy, if they are she walks away from them.
this dog is very independant in alot of ways, and stubborn in other ways.
i think she has a drive, but its an on and off thing.
i will have to work very hard to bring her to a point to be able to work her, and hopefully we will prevail and be able to proceed in that area.
debbie


----------



## forbes (Dec 26, 2004)

The BH is schutzhund...I think it stands for companion dog in German but i could be wrong and it's a combination obedience/temperment test before you can go on to Sch 1...FH2 is a really advanced schutzhund tracking title...it's long and aged quite a while(not sure of the exact length and time) The CD is an AKC obedience title...and the last title...I'm not sure sorry.

Anja has her BH and I'd like to get her Sch1 she might not be able to and then I would just do her Tracking 1 and obedience 1 and get AKC titles. She is doing well at tracking. Rorie ...I'm working on her BH and then going from there...she loves to work! and I'd like to get AKC titles on her eventually too!!


----------



## dragon181 (Dec 12, 2005)

well our training and breeding gaol is to produce great working dogs, our dogs working in protection,bomb detection, narcotic search etc, we try to prove our dogs in the best ways we can. we decided not to train our dogs in schh anymore, we fell as other police trainers that schh don't test really the protection and traking abiltys of the dog.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 6, 2006)

I need help. I am am wanting to train my dog to attack if a "bad guy" breaks in the house and not quite sure of what process to take. I have a 3 yr old and 11 mth old kids so the dog must ONLY react to an intruder (maybe act off our emotions or actions). Any suggestions, ideas, hints? I'm open to anything. Thanks


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

[ QUOTE ]
I need help. I am am wanting to train my dog to attack if a "bad guy" breaks in the house and not quite sure of what process to take. I have a 3 yr old and 11 mth old kids so the dog must ONLY react to an intruder (maybe act off our emotions or actions). Any suggestions, ideas, hints? I'm open to anything. Thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

You will probably be better off to post this under the Police & Protection Dog section.

Protection training requires a dog of certain temperament. Truth be told, many (if not most) GSDs are not suitable for this sort of training. Whether a dog has what it takes for this sort of training is determined primarily by genetics. If it's not there, you can't do anything to change that.

You would need to have your dog evaluated by a competent personal protection trainer.... and then you yourself would need to learn and watch protection training to make sure you have a full understanding of what it is before embarking on it with your dog. And BEWARE, there are many more crooks and incompetant trainers claiming to train protection dogs than there are legitimate, skilled trainers. Ask your local police K9 departments or schutzhund clubs for references.

Protection training takes just the right sort of dog, and a lot of extensive training, not just for the dog but for the owners as well. It also requires a lot of maintenance training. You can't just train the dog and leave it at that... you have to practice regularly. It is expensive, time consuming, and there is a huge liability involved. You must also be very vigilent with this sort of dog. The dog is a weapon, but unlike a gun it has a mind of it's own and can make mistakes. You must always be aware of situations where the dog could react and make a mistake.

Fact is, few people need a real protection dog. Even police K9 officers will tell you that 99% of the time just the threat of the dog is enough. GSDs are excellent deterrents. Anyone with half a brain isn't going to bother someone with a GSD or break into a home with a GSD. They have an imposing bark, look scary, and have a strong reputation as protectors. A bad guy is going to go for easier pickin's elsewhere rather than risk serious bodily harm. Anyone who will break in past a barking GSD is either completely crazy, or has a weapon or other means to deal with the dog. In which case it will require more than just the dog to stop that person and even formal protection training of the dog can't guarantee a good outcome for the homeowner.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

Well I had bought Chaya with the lofty goal of doing SAR work but then she was attacked by a dog (when she was 4 months old) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/20_bawling.gif AND I found out my then housemate was HITTING her. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/30_nono.gif Then my goal with her became to get her to function in society; she had been shy before that NOW she was shy and fear aggressive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/09_mad.gif
Well I Finally got her to a semi-functional state and we have competed a bit in Rally and are Currently training for agility /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif She loves to work with me so we have been taking abedience classes non-stop, she WILL back slid if I stop working with her. My goals are simple to continue having fun with her & compete with her if I can...any thing beyond that is a HUGE bonus.
Zander is a lazy house dog, no drive to speak of which is good because he has HD. I want to get his hips fixed then maybe make him a theraphy dog.


----------



## Pat Moreno (Jul 22, 2001)

Number one goal would be to have a happy & confident dog. After that: tracking, rally excellent title, herding, and agility. I would love to do some theraphy work but we don't have anyone in this area that can qualify them anymore.

Pat


----------



## mcohen (Jan 23, 2006)

My goals with my 2 yr. old are to continue her basic obedience as she's a pet. My 11 month old has 7 more months till the BH Trial which we're working on being ready for on a daily basis as well as working on his protection training for his SCH 1,2,3 when he grows up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## racerx65 (Dec 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Anyone who will break in past a barking GSD is either completely crazy, or has a weapon or other means to deal with the dog. In which case it will require more than just the dog to stop that person and even formal protection training of the dog can't guarantee a good outcome for the homeowner. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow. Pretty sobering thought. My last GSD had the nicest deepest bark you ever heard. It sounded like a werewolf was on the other side of the door. He was very timid around strange adults, retreating a few yards with head down if they walked towards him, but the deterrent of the bark was comforting.


----------



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

Goals can also change after time. When we lost our last GSD who was a housepet only, I looked for another. When the breeder asked what I wanted to do with the puppy, I said he would be a house-pet, beloved companion, and part of our family, but that was it. I started with basic OB with Gunner for training and socialization and I enjoyed it so. Then we tried an agility class, for fun. Well, now a year later we are still training in OB and agility and might even try a competition or two. So my goals have changed. Now, most importantly, he is our friend and a dog my kids can hug and hang on and maybe (just maybe) I can get a CD or an agility title on him.


----------



## kcsdogs (Feb 13, 2006)

I participate in rally obedience and obedience with Sydney she has her RN. This year we are hoping to tackle the CD and rally advanced. I am totally adicted to training my dogs. In the future I would love to try Shutzhund and SAR. I am constantly amazed at how versitlie these dogs are! I also try to teach my dogs manners at home too but they may be a bit too spoiled for that!


----------



## Sanveann (Jan 24, 2006)

Basically I want Ti to be a well-mannered pet, but I have a little bit of interest in agility or maybe SAR. I don't know if SAR is really a possibility, though, because we're going to try to start a family soon, and I know you have to be available at a moment's notice. *Picturing myself walking with dog through woods, searching for bodies, while carrying infant in a Bjorn.*


----------



## areskaiser (Sep 23, 2006)

I train about 8 hours a week at home and 6 hours every Sunday with Michigan Midwest Police K-9 Academy. Kaiser is having a hard time with his basic obedience but is ready for certification on his tracking (live) We are also in process of his cadaver training. He can recognize the scent but still has learned no cues. All in time. His tracking is going the best of all 3 areas right now. He is averaging a 1/4-1/2 mile track with it being aged about 1- 1 1/2 hours. No tracking flags now and the person is at the end with his reward. We have done some split tracks and scent discrimination tracks and run-offs. He has fun with the single run-offs also. Has lots of high drive


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My training goal is to convince Keeta that I, and I alone, am the Supreme Ruler of the Universe and Everything Else, so she will finally start taking my decrees seriously . . .

Did I say seriously? Seriously, I adopted Keeta as a one year old untrained, unsocialized GSD/Rotti mutt from the pound as a companion dog. I had no plans on training her as my first and previous dog was pretty close to perfect without me doing anything much in terms of training, so I figured I was just a natural with dogs . . . Keeta did not agree with my opinion of myself. So . . . I started taking her to basic obedience just to teach her to stop pulling my arm off. Well, she was doing so well in class, and we were having so much fun, I just couldn't stop. After Level II obedience and a Tracking course, I started Schutzhund and two months later she had her BH. She is showing a lot of promise and potential, something that the trial judge remarked on. She loves tracking, she loves obedience, she LOVES bite work. Who would have ever thought that I would WANT to have my dog bark at people in a frenzy and run and jump at them full speed??? My goal is Schutzhund I in a year, and total world domination in the time frame afterwards. Wish me luck!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

My training goal is to get a dog for Schutzhund, ASR, and any or all of the following: agility, flyball, obedience, tracking, anything else we like. Club level or competition level matters not, so long as we're both having fun. Oh, and the dog has to have a good "off" button and be able to settle into home life after a good day's play. So long as I can raise a pup to the fullest potential of its genetics and not go insane at the process if I end up getting more than I bargained for and we all come out of it intact with a few titles and fancy tricks, I'll be happy. Aim high, go for the highest, and though we may never reach it at least we'll have a blast trying.


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

I would be very pleased if my GSD would fetch a bit better. He will chase the ball, stick, etc., but does not want to come all the way back to me. He wants to sit down with it and 'covet' the object. Or maybe he's thinking--"Gee, why bring it back when you just keep throwing it AWAY /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif"


----------



## Glenda (Mar 12, 2007)

My ultimate goal is to compete in Schutzhund. But mainly I want a very obedient dog that is very observant of me and follows commands off leash without hesitation.

Due to foot surgery the schutzhund goal is on the back burner for a little while longer, but we have been working, and doing great with the basic obedience training, and some trick training.

I saw a dog named Skidboot, Rest in peace he passed away a few days ago at age 14, and I am trying to train her to be as good as he was. We started with touch it today and she caught on so quick, she loves to touch anything with her paw so it came natural to her. If only all the other was as easy.....lol.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Appreciate your response. I signed my dog up for the protection training part of Schutzhund and he just didn't cut it. Between being bored and not being able to jump up on people the session was short-lived. The genetics are there, but prior to the training Timber was taught not to jump on folks and never liked tug of war. It was a learning and somewhat humbling experience.

Nonethless, I have absolutely no doubt the dog would protect me if he ever needed to. He is loyal and cautious of strangers.

To answer the original post Timber's training is a bit different. I am teaching him to compete with both retrievers and labs in Dock Dogs events. The next event is in Dubuque, Iowa and I am hoping he will at least win a medal in the novice category.

I am also teaching him to play baseball. This one sounds weird but I set up a line in the back yard seperating the outfield from the Infield. If I tell him to play outfield he goes to the outfield and waits for me the throw the ball, ditto with Infield. My next step is to teach him to go to specific positions so when I say go to First Base he will do it, etc.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Just for the heck of it the next time you play ball with the dog grab a lawn chair, a soda or beer and throw the ball. If he doesn't come back use reverse phsycology and tell the dog that's fine. I am to busy to play anyway. 

I did that with my German Shepherd and it worked, after a minute or so the dog would pick up the ball and drop it in my lap.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Gracie is a shy dog. Whether it's genetics or ??, I don't know. At this time, my primary goal is to build her confidence and social skills around other dogs and people. We attended basic obedience classes (6 weeks) when she was 4 months and then I enrolled her in a second basic obedience at 10 months (8 weeks) mainly for the socialization aspect. We dropped out of that one after 5 weeks as I didn't like the trainer's methods. I plan to enrol her in another obedience class this Fall but am doing careful research first to find the right trainer this time. Also, I need a small class as Gracie gets overwhelmed if the class is too large. Meanwhile, we are working on socialization and desensitization. She also has high prey drive, when it comes to cars. She's come a long way and has overcome a lot of her fears, such as riding in the car, she LOVES going in the car now. She's getting much better when meeting new dogs in a one on one situation. Still very cautious, but looks foward to meeting them when we're out on our walks/hikes and has demonstrated confidence in greeting and initiating play. Last night we got a nose to nose greet and a play bow. After the chase me, she was confident enough to chase back. That was a huge step for her. Although she's still somewhat skiddish around new dogs and people, she will warm up to them if allowed to approach on her terms and in her own time. If we can get past this, I would eventually love to see her attain CGC. Who knows, perhaps agility?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I started Ris in basic obedience classes in November (she had no OB training prior to me rescuing her in July 2006). We've been in the basic OB classes since and she's in Level 3 now. I had planned and still do plan on getting her involved in agility. She has had some experience with a few of the obstacles and just loves it. We started canine freestyle in March and she seems to enjoy that as well.

Ideally, I'd like to get some titles on her. First one I'd like to get is her CGC though she's not quite ready yet. MUCH closer than when I got her, however.







Once we get started in agility, I'm hoping to get some titles on her there. Maybe some freestyle titles as well. Who knows. I'm willing to work with Risa on anything that she likes.


----------



## DebbieDavidson (Jan 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsI'll admit it - I'm a trainaholic. Most of my free time is devoted to training. I'm in agility classes 2 nights a week, obedience classes one night a week, trials on the weekends, correction clinics/fun matches a few times a month, and training at home in between all that.


agilegsds. How I envy you!







I, too, am a "trainacholic" I purchased a second dog, just to do through the training routine again and fix all the mistakes I made wiht dog #1.

We only have one obedience trial about every three months here in Jamaica, and no agility, schutzhund, etc!

My goal for my Rottie (dog #1) is his CD. I got hooked on training with this dog, so all my free time is spent in training and proofing my dogs.

For my white shepherd, I'm planning on a Cd for her, too, and I want to prove to folks here that the white shepherds can excel in obedience, just like their colored counterparts.

My Rottie's entered in the NOvice obedience trials in July. My little white shep. will be entering in September or December of this year.


----------



## Anjasmom (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmm, my thoughts are going around Beginners, Intermmediate and Advance Obedience classes, AKC obedience,and then go from there...much more to come Im sure of it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We have a new goal - James (almost 4 y/o skin kid) is learning to work with her.

Morgan's getting lots of treats she doesn't deserve but the boy is learning.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

My goal when I got Molly was to have an obedient GSD. I planned on taking her to basic obedience class and hopefully have a wonderful, happy dog. We started classes a little late and didn't get her started until she was almost 5 months old and we started off with 2 rounds of Petsmart classes. After those classes I found a CGC class at the local GSD club by my house and signed us up for that. After failing the CGC test the first time, I signed Molly up again for the class and passed the CGC the second time around. After taking those classes and being at a GSD club, I was hooked. Molly has been attending classes ever since. We currently are working in AKC obedience and hope to one day soon start competing to get her CD and hopefully move on from there. We need one more leg for her rally novice title (which we hope to get tomorrow) and I plan on moving forward in rally as well. We are also very active in agility and hope to start competing with her by the end of this summer. We also just passed the GSDCA Temperament Test a couple of weeks ago.
So I went from wanting just an obedient companion dog to wanting to compete and continue on with all the training that I possibly can with her. I'm officially addicted to training


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

The same way as MollysMom, I wanted an obedient German Shepherd. When we got Cody, I knew that I had to take him to obedience classes, otherwise we might have a disaster in our hands








We started out at Petsmart puppy class, which was fine for that time. After a few weeks I found a local GSDTC and we started a puppy class there. Now we have moved on to the Novice A class and we also train in Open class, since it is right after the Novice and the trainer invited us there to learn more and get more critique... (great!!







)
I had convinced myself that I will not do schutzhund with my dog. My husband and I went to a GSD breeder (our friend's dog's breeder) and had Cody evaluated (just for fun) for protection. Cody LOVED it!!! He barked and barked and barked at the decoy, who was just doing some drive building with him... he swung the puppy rag by Cody, and he grabbed on it so tight and would not let go... after a few times, the decoy let Cody carry the rag all the way outside and to the car... His tail was up, he was so happy!







Ever since then, we knew that we had to find a place to train schutzhund with him, which we did, and he LOVES it!! He has progressed from the puppy rag to bite toys, tugs and already to the sleeve... within just a few months.
I have also signed up for agility classes with him, unfortunately we have not had a chance to start those yet due to the size of the class..
And finally... we started doing Search and Rescue with Cody along with tracking.. We will see how all of this fits into our calendars..
Cody has his CGC title and we are working on getting his CD and BH this year. Hopefully it will happen...


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

With all my dogs we've done Obediance, but when we moved to germany we figured it was time to try something new. So when we got Ricca we decided on Schutzhund. Through some nifty coincidental meetings I met Tonya, who's on the board of directers for her Schutzhund club. We attended a couple classes, and I purchased Micca, who has a great start in the sport.

Our goal is to continue training when we get back to the US, for each to earn their SchIII titles to prove they're breeding quality. With Micca it's really important, as each name on her pedigree has a title. Can't stop with her. Ricca I have to see her papers to see what her lines have done. Ricca may or may not be spayed, still a lot up in the air on her.

Conformationally they've got it. Brains, they've got it. Both are true loves around everyone, not a temperment flaw in sight. But we need training, work, and a few more years of maturing until I know I can secure my Shepherd owning future with quality, genetically clean dogs. I'm doing my best to make sure I won't have to go through the heart ache of losing a dog too early. No one should have to go through that.

And to top it off, I'll have perfectly mannered dogs that I can take anywhere and not be embarrassed by.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Just got my Kati's (GSD) CD - 3 consecutive trails- 3 legs - CD
Right now we are training from CDX and UD.

Leos (Hubbies GSD - from a bad breeder) is training for Rally. Its a challenge for them both - Leo has Pannus and a host of medical problems and Hubby is not exactly "The Dogwhisperer". I really admire the two.

Little Duke is taking advance Obedience over - he is now a year old - the teenager from **** LOLOLOLOL. After that competetive Obedience

Spin (BC) is getting ready to start showing in Novice B Obedience by this winter

El Bandito (BC) started Obedience show class a couple of month ago he should be ready for the ring by spring

Cinder (aussie/kelpie) will try for her 2 and 3 leg in UCD - them UCDX

All my little stinkers have their CGC (Exect Leo).
Spin is addicted to Agility

We all will start Sheep Herding since I just got 6 dogbroke sheep.

And of course there is always Rally.

BTW I also have a fulltime job to pay for all the lessons and entryfees


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I can't believe how long this posting has become! What a talented bunch of dog and a commited bunch of owners! 

WE ROCK!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Every once in awhile I find one of these long running threads I can't believe I missed. Here's my training goals.

Many here know that I am a CPDT certified dog trainer and my training of dogs goes back for decades having grown up the son of a dog trainer and become one myself while still quite young. 

In the past I have trained dogs from puppy/beginner level (basic) up through advanced training. I haven't been active in it though since I was first mobilized for active duty in Iraq with my National Guard unit. Now my life is finally settling down again for the first time in the last few years and I plan on getting back into it again this spring. There will be some changes though.

My DW is a dog trainer in her own right and has been active in it for the last five years. She teaches puppy/beginner level only as she finds that most satisfying so I will not be teaching that when I restart training. It's actually a good mesh as although I love to train dogs I like intermediate and advanced training the most anyway so we will make a good team and be able to focus on what we like best in training. Happy trainers make better trainers.









My ultimate goal in training dogs is of course a happy dog and owner who get the experience that's best for them. Although this isn't the case for every dog, my method of training is geared towards off leash control. I do this by building the bond between owner and dog such that what controls the dog _is that bond_ and not a collar or other device.

I want to add that since spending time on this forum the past year I have gotten interested in adding something to my training and that's agility training. I will try that first with my own dog, Frigga who I think has what it takes for that sport and it would be fun for both of us. She really has done some amazing jumps for her size and has a huge amount of drive and energy. Being a trainer I expect that as I get into it I will be interested in training others for this but it will of course take time. That I may start this winter. I've checked around and found that there are indoor facilities for this and people active in it here. Always great to learn and do more. I'm very much looking forward to it. Expect to see me haunting the agility forums soon!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I just accomplished one of my goals this past weekend. Vala got her SchH1. She will be laid off over the winter to have more Vala's and I will work on Brazen. 

Goal for next year is to get Brazen's BH and SchH1 and Vala's SchH2-3 and her Kör. Might also go to the regionals with her.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm looking into doing agility with Cherry when she's a little bit older. I never did anything like that with Logan, it's all new to me, so I'm researching at the moment. I'd also like to do some advanced obedience with her before we do agility.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Getting a Tracking 3 title for Dino and maybe do some AKC tracking with him, but he is done with Schutzhund. As for Ms. Eyra, we hope to make it to the big Schutzhund trials in the next few years.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Mike MWhat type(s) of training do you participate in? Do you have a goal you wish to achieve? Those of you taking obedience classes are you planning to compete or is your goal to have a well mannered pet.


Well mannered pet! We've only done two formal classes, but we work with him daily.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI can't believe how long this posting has become! What a talented bunch of dog and a commited bunch of owners!
> 
> WE ROCK!


No kidding. What an oldie but goodie thread.









My current goals are to do the SchH1 with Raven next month, and possibly the BH with Della. For next year, Raven's SchH2 and SchH3 and Della's SchH1.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmmmmm I'm not sure what I expect.







We've taken the plunge into schutzhund!







My goal is to become a better trainer. Flash is way too young to do anything seriously so for now it's all about me learning as much as I can.







In the end I'd like to get at least a SchH1 with Flash. We'll certainly try for more but right now I feel like the BH will be a HUGE accomplishment.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I wanted an obedient dog who I could be confident taking out on off leash walks and trips. I was invited to go see a trial when Kayla was about 8 months, was intrigued with Rally and started training with a local DTC. And got hooked.

Fast forward today: We have completed Rally through Excellent, Novice A in obedience and earned the CGC this past weekend. Starting to trial for the RAE legs. Currently preparing for Open- hoping to start working on legs in Open in early 2008 and Utility after that. Looking into starting agility and possibly tracking or herding over the next year.

Those walks, hikes and trips are still top the list


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I would like to get The Phantom's BH in the spring.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Let's see if all goes as planned Dante's

SchH 2 ~ Spring 
SchH 3 ~ Fall

Maybe the Regionals in the Fall 2008 (just in the "maybe" category)

Like to start getting some of those AKC titles on him also. Might try for the AKC CD in the Fall 2008 also, maybe the AKC TD title too!

**** I have lots of training to do...


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

Training goals? 

- Convince Bravo to give up the idea that all other dogs must die. We're making progress. He did really well when we did our HS's walk-a-thon recently, even letting some dogs check him out. Some initial barking, hackle-raising and general poopypants attitude were easily corrected.

- Work on basic obedience around the house and neighborhood, escalating the distractions. Increase Bravo's confidence. He seems to have a low threshold of frustration. 

- Work on increasing his ball drive, since he knows NO other way to have fun.







I got one of those balls-on-a-rope and he actually started to play tug! Wow, don't strain yourself having too much fun, dawg!









- Attend an obedience class in the spring _if_ I'm confident that we can get through it without being That Person in the class that annoys the crap out of everyone else with a "vicious" dog. Otherwise, arrange for a few sessions with a home trainer.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Jaeger - hopefully his SchH 3 in the spring. Have to work on a few problem areas over the winter.









'D' puppy - arriving in a few weeks.














Lots of fun and bonding over the winter, along with basic foundation work.


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

Navarre and I just finished our BH last month and look forward to keep training towards his SchH titles. We will aim for his SchH I in the spring but he will be ready when he (and me more than him!)
is ready!!! Depending on how we do, a regional would certainly be something wonderful to consider! SchH II, SchII when we are ready as well...

We also train in AKC obedience and agility so over the next couple of years we plan on his CD, CDX and UD as he knows all the exercises (just not scent articles because I just have not done them yet...a fine winter project!!) just need to put on the final touches on all the exercises and do the proofing for all the suprising things that can happen at dog shows both inside and OUTSIDE the rings!

We are entering a CPE agility trial next month to see if we are ready to enter an AKC agility event and if we are then we can start working on his Novice, Open and Excellent agility titles. Like in so many other areas Navarre is often hampered by having me as his handler!!

The 2009 GSD National Specialty is in OH so that would be very fun to go and do obedience, agility, herding tracking, and depending on how the AKC WD program pans out maybe do that there too..I hope he will have his TD before this so this would a fun place to try for his TDX.

We also will train for his FH and if we do well enough maybe even his FH2.

Once water unfreezes again I also want to teach him how to do "Extreme Vertical" in dock diving as I think if he can learn to grab the suspended bumper like that he will jump even farther in "Big Air" as he will learn to try and "catch" the toy!

Most of all, all this 'training' and the titles are just great ways to share time with my wonderful dog!

Marcia and Navarre
http://www.zutreuenhanden.com


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am going to add the HOT tournament to my goals for next year (2008). It is going to be in Ohio. YEAH


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

hmmm - spend time tracking - er find somewhere I can afford to DRIVE TO so I can track closer than 50 miles away (my friends 180 acre horse farm)

Get Csabre titled - ob and pr are great - phase 1 is my problem - see above "hmmm" - find trials and AKC for last CD leg NOT coinciding with preheat 'dumb blondeness' and start CDX - koer - breed

Basha - do another 3, with better scores again, do CD/CDX/CGC - lifetime koer - breed 

Furious - BH/AD - maybe even schh1 - if I get there, then koer

new puppy - Gauner or Granite - get started - and then find good working home

Next litter? Csabre x Ufo or Ufo son?? Basha x Xito or Xito son or ??? Two litters I just have to keep back something from for permanent competition dog will be another Ufo and another Xito.

Find housesitter so I can go to WUSV!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I have already posted on this topic but after reading my first post, I want to add some...
I am planning on getting the TDI title on Cody still this year. 2008 I want to get his CDX and MAYBE... a BIG MAYBE his SchH1... (did I say that outloud??!)







... Also next year I want to get his temperament test done and take him to a herding instinct test.
After that we keep working on UD and hopefully onto SchH2...


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

This year seems to have flown by-wanted to get more titles this year, but life kind of got in my way ....hmmm, next year-
Harley-get her schutzhund titles next year- Guess that means like Lee, I better track, track, track








I'd also like to do her CD and RA over the winter.
Eyke on to his CDX and Rally titles...
Breeding wise, hope to have some nice Branka pups this winter-hoping for a mini Branka for us. Also would like to breed Harley after her titles


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Right now I'm trying to get a neat "heel" out of Steel. He has 2 legs of his CD but his freaking heel is sloppy. so I'm working on trying to tidy it up.
Grace is CH. pointed and is working toward her title but at the same time we are also training for her CDX....having problems with her taking the dumbbell. grrr.
Spirit and Molly are learning to pull out farther without breaking gait for conformation.
I'm toying with the idea of trying flyball or agility with them all. I'll decide once spring comes.


----------



## CashMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Right now my GSD has his CGC and TDI. I will definitely take him for use as a therapy dog, he's a sweet gentle boy and loves people. He's been in Schutzhund training and I plan to title him. Once he's titled (he's stunning and has phenomenal temperament and great drive!) then the breeder wants to use him in her breeding program. I hope to get involved in SAR, but we'll see if time allows. I play around a bit with him in agility. I'll never compete him in it, but I have the equipment from training my Sheltie, and my GSD seems to enjoy it too. Plus it's just another facet of his education.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

allie- to start agility training, she is small and fast fast!
kelso- continue with sch training
and both CGC


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Gazira has her CGC (received that May '07







) and my goal is to get her to heal off leash 100%, right now she does it 85% of the time. Though she graduated advance training, we are going to take a refresher class in February before her advance II starts in March (that one works more with off leash). I would love for her to be a therapy dog, and I have thought about SAR, but right at the moment I don’t have the time to dedicate to it. I have worked with her some on the agility equipment at the dog parks and she does beautifully with it, so I may continue with that. But my main goal is to have a well mannered pet that will turn peoples heads in my neighborhood and have people saying "I want my dog to be as well behaved as that one" (which is what I said when I was in Germany and saw them with their dogs)


----------



## genslerc (Dec 5, 2006)

I currently live in Germany and must say, I've been spoiled when it comes to availability of dog training clubs and the general acceptance of dogs in public places. Mine pretty much go everywhere with me. The SV club I'm with has been around since 1923! We will be moving back to the states soon (Texas) and I've been doing research and found a couple of SV clubs so that I can continue schutzhund w/my GSDs. Unfortunately it is going to be a bit of a drive (about 80 miles one way) but well worth the "frequent/weekly" travel. The training is hard work but very rewarding and I wouldn't trade it for anything. *Just the look on their faces when I pick up their gear bag!!

My ultimate goal is SchIII for Angelus and continue with search and rescue/tracking for Cheyenne.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Angelus, 
Where in the KMC are you? I was stationed in Miesau and lived in Landstuhl, and my husband was stationed in Vogelweh. We are now in San Antonio, Tx  I miss being able to take my dogs every where with me, that is a nice luxury to have.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

T-- Maturity shows coming up- working on using the entire ring for that, starting agility class in March, working on basic obed for his CGC, and Therapy dog certif this year, also working toward at the very least his HT this year

Mickey-- Training in Rally and tracking- goals- CGC, RN and TD, working on confidence building with him through clicker classes

Nina-- In heavy training for competition obedience- goals- RN, CD, CGC

Bahstun-- Futurity shows coming up, wild little man with so much personality- working on basic obedience for his CGC 

Birdie-- working on basic obed for her CGC and RN


So much to do and So much fun to be had.


----------



## germanshepherdcentral (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah, let's see... 

Tenze -- Her CD, maybe

U-CD Mulder CDX CGC TDI -- Retire with sanity intact!

Kessel -- Finish her CDX

Gimli -- Not kill any more birds

Marty -- Continue to be ridiculously cute and perfect every circus dog trick

I'd actually like to do some Rally and Agility -- but my weekends and cashflow have kept me out of competition for some years now. The crew loves, loves, LOVES disc, so we do that, plus hiking, tracking for fun, etc.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Focus, focus, focus. Bond, Bond, Bond.

Between that some basic positions: Platz without sitting first, Hier sitting as close as possible, soon I'll teach the start position sitting at my side. Just following food by now, I'm not interested in her understanding commands yet.

Some tracking. Here it's me the one who have to learn how first.

And of course lots of playing with the "fishing pole" and the rag.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

The only thing I'd really like to do beyond the basic 'I want you to be a good dog' training is with Thor. I so wish we had any trainers closer than 5 hours away as I'd like to get him into tracking. He knows every person/dog/cat/possum/**** that shares our road by sniffing them out. He's a natural for tracking training, I think. But no one to teach him...*sighs*


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

I would really like to continue with sign language with Lola, but haven't had the time. We've now accomplished the Heel and walking nicely with out dragging mommy down the street command. I've taken Lola with me to work once and she was awesome but she was cooped up and I know she's happier at home where she's not made to lay beside me for 2-3 hours at a time. She is great about keeping a low key as far as barking....and we're working on leaving the squirrels alone and not trying to climb up the neighbor's fence. Other biggie that we are working on is stay off of mommy's white sofa in the living room when mommy's not home.


----------



## tammyj57 (May 6, 2008)

Well, since I am a mommy in waiting (lol ) I'm really giving this one a lot of thought. Our new "baby" will be born sometime within the next 2-3 weeks.Got crate, and name picked out - Grendel. 
My biggest goal will to make sure that we make sure that she is really well socialized. I have never taken any of our past dogs to classes, but the more reading I do here, I'm really thinking that having a dog with a good citizen certificate will be the best way to go. 
Any and all suggestions will be most appreciated. What I would really like to do is see a class to teach children and their parents how to be safe around dogs. Any one know of any such thing anywhere?The lack of such knowledge out there is to me, appalling, There are a lot of children ( as well as adults) getting hurt every year that could be avoided with the right knowledge.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

My goal with Yukon is to enter him into confirmation showing and see how he does.

I'm also working on getting his CGC. 

Mostly, I just want to have a well behaved dog that I can enjoy having around and take him any place I can.

Everything else is just icing on the cake.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

As a rescue, Taedyn has some issues to get over.

When I first got her, all she knew was "sit" and "don't bother me while I'm eating." I have to say, as a hyper dog, knowing those two concepts was a godsend! I would have gone crazy otherwise.

She wanted everything *now*, so the first thing I had to teach her was patience. I made her sit for everything - putting on the leash, going out the door, walking up and down stairs, getting into and out of the car. You name it, she had to sit and be patient for it. It paid off big time. She now only tries to bound and squeeze herself places when she's gotta pee real bad. She's now transformed from that hyper dog I got at the shelter to a mellow, loving companion.

She also has an obsession with rocks. Besides it being annoying that she *must* be carrying a rock whenever not home (I have to carry several in my purse to avoid the "ohmigod I don't have a rock!" freak out), everyone reminds me of the danger to her teeth. So yes, I'm working on reducing her obsession with rocks. Primarily, her obsession stems from insecurity, so working on bonding and trust with her helps to boost her confidence. I am also redirecting the obsession to hold something to other things like toys. It does work at times, however she still needs a rock when she becomes more stressed. She is improving, so I think it will be a negligible issue by next year.

She developed an on-leash aggression towards dogs while in my care (off-leash she's fine). I feel bad that I must have done something wrong. I'm now working on that, and it seems to be doing great. I may set up some training classes for it, though, for someone to help me redirect the anxiety she feels towards feeling better about them.

She adores people, and adores affection. She will go to a complete stranger and put her head in their lap to be scratched, and just enjoy it completely. Given her friendly mellow nature, I'd like to seek out training her for being a therapy dog. 

For other things... I feel like the sky's the limit (... or is it??). She seems to adapt and train well. I think there's not much she can't do, so I'd love for Taedyn and I to get into the dog club world and have fun.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi is six now and has become pretty much the GSD I always wanted. I can take her almost anywhere with me, but it has been hard won; we have worked really hard to overcome our fears and her aggression towards other dogs. We continue to work on her socialization. I hope to someday be able to take her in crowds, like to festivals.

I really blew it yesterday. I wanted to take Heidi for a walk, but she wanted to go in the car. She somehow slipped her collar and ran to the car, and at that moment, I decided we would walk at the lake instead, so I let her in the car and off we went. It didn't occur to me till afterward that I had just rewarded her for disobeying me and also let her make the decision about what we were going to do. I'm sure this probably set my leadership, which is something I struggle with, back months. GSDs are so **** smart and you have to be so careful about things like that.


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

schh3 and va titles for my male, schh1 and v titles for my female. Lofty goals? yes, but Im going to go for 'em







My dogs have the bloodlines to do it.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

My ultimate goals with Diabla is a SchH3, but as she is my first SchH Dog I'll be happy enough with a SchH1.

I have no club nor helper, so I'm not doing protection work, but I hope to move the next year and then it can be more possible. If I have to wait until she is 3 or 4 years old I prefer that than doing bad helper work. Obedience is what I like the most anyways so I plan to compite with her in that when she's ready and old enough.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

<span style="color: #3366FF">Minimally I would like to get Rügen his BH. </span>

This is the first time I have ventured into the world schutzhund. I love all aspects of it and have a lot of guidance in my area from a variety of seasoned handlers. So who knows how far he and I could go









Overall, I would like him to be enjoyable for others to be around and comfortable himself in any situation. He has the genetics, I hope to give him the training.


----------



## memphisgirl1 (May 7, 2008)

When I inevitably get a GSD, I might get him/her into obedience training and perhaps pet therapy training, also.


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

We are currently training to prepare for the BH next spring. Hopefully, we'll pass that and move on to Schutzhund training.


----------



## jason (Oct 16, 2008)

Im training jager for schh1 then on up if we can do it. Also some PSA.. Then i wanna be able to take him to hospitals and help people who are sick.. Just gotta get passed the nibble stage lol

Shadi, same thing with her


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

My goal with Odin is SchH3, FH2, and AKC Variable Surface Tracking. Also TDI certification and visits to the local VA hospital. Even though Odin is aloof I believe that he can still do some good and help to let our heroes know that we appreciate the sacrifices that they made.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

My goals for the boys is to get their CGC at the minimum. I would love to train Apollo for Obedience once we get basic skills down, and I think Zeus is more of a agility or a tracking boy. I'd love to get him into real tracking once they are CGC'd and get basic Obedience skills and proper manners.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

at the very least a PSA PDC, if tyson exceeds past PSA 1 then i will shoot for PSA 3.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

make people laugh and smile, I wanted a tear @ss dog for Sch and even done a bit of training in that direction but had to give it up so I turned the Sch routine into a collection of cute tricks


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

> Quote:What type(s) of training do you participate in?


Just tricks, basic obedience. Positive reinforcement.



> Quoteo you have a goal you wish to achieve?


Obeying in all situations. Pleasing strangers by having Cookie perform a trick.

I want to do Agility with one of my dogs as well.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow I'm impressed with the high goals on this thread!!

My only goals right now are elementary! I am working on nails, playing with toes and ears, NILIF, staying OFF counters, potty training & basic commands with the newest dog in the house.

Most importantly for me is that for any dog I own, I can take that dog anywhere and be confident in its good behavior. I don't ever want a dog that I must put in a different room when company is here because it will not behave. That's really all. I am very interested in agility or flyball in the future, but I know little about either yet, so need to educate myself first. Therapy dog work is also of great interest to me, but again, must gain more knowledge first.

Kudos to all of you with the time, desire and resources to do so much for your dogs!!!! I'm sure you can all teach me a great deal so I'll be paying attention!


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

My specific training goals are to obtain a Sch III and try for nationals in the next 3 -4 yrs with the GSD I have now. So far he is showing all the potential to do this. I would be the only one holding him back with my "still learning" training skills.


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

We are working on getting Ranger's BH. 

So far so good. He is still just a pup, but seems to be learning faster than I am. LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got my dog so we have a long ways to go... I am going to start taking her to an obedience/agility class as soon as I get her vaccinated. Her previous owned did obedience and beginning Schutzhund training with her but she is very rusty...

My first goals with her are to pass the CGC, and then pass the TDI and become a therapy dog. After we're going to start agility and/or tracking (would like a TD title.) I would also like to train her to pull a cart- I already have a dog cart that belonged to my Golden. 
Some other sports I did with my Golden are flyball, agility, rally, freestyle, and backpacking. We only did competition in the agility but she got DSA badges in most of those other sports plus weight pulling and a few others.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Goals for 2009:

I would really like to try for the TR1-3 titles. Maybe even start training him for a CDX again. I hope to return to the SchH club soon, I think he's too old and doubt his leg can hold up to the rigors of training for a SchH2, but he can still have a good time. 

As well, it all depends on my time and money I have available. Being a poor, lowly college student stinks.


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

Right now my goal is to come out of puppiness with all my brain cells i have left still intact.Some sleep would do me well. 
But i have him enrolled in kindergarten next week, stay tuned for that fiasco. They will probably kick us both out. I hope to get him to train for search and rescue. I find it fasinating.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Enrolled in a slightly more advanced obedience class. 

Goals are to really work on off leash obedience and reliability in all situations. 

Also better social / calm behavior in general and around other dogs. Helpful that my boy's growing out of puppyhood a bit now!


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

My main goal is obedient and well behaved around people. I want him to be a dog I can do therapy visits with.

I also want him to be reliable off leash all the time, he pretty much already is but I want to continue that.

I want the commands to be instant when I give them...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

CGC is my goal.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

My goal is to compete at the Regional SchH3 Championships and put a SchH3 on Freyja.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

My goals are to learn what I can from what ever trainers I can i the states as well as here in germany and this goes for the what not to do as well as the what to do. 

I know with my current GSD she is 5 going on 6 and she is my first Schutzhund dog and I have had a few German trainers tell me to do things wrong/bad things with her plus she had a hectic nature to start which did not help. 

My Boxer was and is coming along nicely.

I did a seminar with Bernhard flinks last October and boy did he help us I was very impressed with how he treated both the dogs and myself! And he gave me a renewed sense of hope that both my dogs are not as bad as other trainers (on both lands) would have me believe. 

I tried for my GSD's first VPG 1 in november and the new club I was practicing at as this was the last scheduled training test of the fall season turned training into a stresfull nightmare! 

I learned from this club and head trainer that your dog is only as good as the helper they bite! After 3 times of practice the trainer/helper was telling me both dogs were hectic and it was all my fault! It was an argument every practice day with him as he wanted to train my dogs his way and I wanted my dogs worked like I learned at the seminar I went on.

Needless to say I did not pass the VPG 1..... and the search for a new club was underway. 

I found my new club and both dogs are on track and I see improvement every training session! This makes me happy!

This winter I had a few BIG set backs with being sick 4 times each time for almost 1 month since the end of October. This has been a long winter and I have never been so sick in my life! I am now re-cooping again. and slowly getting my guys back into their training routines.


----------



## lucinde (Oct 13, 2008)

My goals is to be at WUSV, with at good result;o)


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My boy is for companionship and fun but he needs to learn some manners. I want him to have all the basics, of course-especially good recall. Maybe a bit of protection (I live alone)but not extremely intense. I would love to do tracking! Just not sure if I am physically able. I have been enrolled at my local PetSmart, but not liking group training so am withdrawing and going with a new guy in town that has a small clientele. At the moment, I can get one on one training, and cheaper! Eventually I want to get his CGC


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

With Isa, I'm focusing on getting her CDX and her TR1 titles. Eventually I want to start back up with Herding as she loved it and also agility.

For right now because Akbar is a puppy, I'm going to be doing basic obedience class begginning on the 15th this month. Until his brain becomes serious for real obedience, I'm not going to start the real stuff. It might take a while but I'm cool with that.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie: CD next year and then I promised him no more training "training". I think if he doesn't hear the clicker again for the rest of his life, he would die a happy dog. 

Dottie: I like to get her ready to start competing in agility next year.

Ike: stop peeing in the house already!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jason, 

where do you live that you can get a CD on Obie (he is a mix? as per your signature line?) 

Interested because there are different venues I would still like to try with Keeta.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Lucia,
In the US, the UKC allows mixed breeds to compete in performance. AKC started allowing this recently as well. They no longer have to look purebred enough to qualify for an ILP. A Heinze 57 can go get CDs (and beyond) under both organizations now.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

AKC here will also be starting a mix breed program next April where the mix will compete against other mixes. I don't know how popular it will be though. My plan is to get his CD through UKC.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ah! Thanks Chris and Jason! Haven't seen anything on the CKC website about mixes being allowed to compete, and we don't have UKC here.

Jason, good luck with Obie, and I wish him a happy retirement!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, by late spring/early summer, I hope to get Shane's TD and a Coaching Certificate if we go to Dalmatian Club of America National Specialty in the first week of April.

My goal is to have him ready to start competing for his CD around this time, too....but we'll see!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am currently signed up for Rally Advanced with Babsy in December. Hopefully, that will happen. 

Next year I am hoping to:
Get Jenna back through Basic and maybe an agility course

Babsy a RE or a CD -- we are practicing that stand for exam thing at different places now. 

Heidi and RA

Joy and RN and a CGC


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Raven - SchH3, AWD2 and 3, AKC CD, UCD. Maybe SDA P2, P3 and T2 if we can find trials. I would also love to try out some of the new article search titles.

Della -SchH1 and AWD1, then more advanced SchH and AWD titles. SDA P2, P3 and T2 as well, again if we can find trials. Might give ob and article search a try with her too.

Heidi - have fun, learn, and hopefully make fewer mistakes (or at least discover new ones).


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Traning goals within the next year for Recon are to get his CGC & begin SAR training.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

My main goal for both my guys is to have a closer relationship.

Bison- I would love to at least get a BH this year but we'll see how it goes. Work toward a SCH1.

Moose- Pet tricks and bonding time without that "other dog who bugs me" (at least I am sure that is what he would say if he could talk). Maybe do some tracking.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a lot of goals...probably too many!

First, I really want Bianca to be a therapy dog. I did animal-assisted therapy with my last dog for 8-9 years. I am planning to take a therapy dog class with her this winter.

Second, I want to do tracking and I would like to get a tracking title with Bianca. I thought I had a trainer lined up this fall, I found one nearby and she said she would call me to set up an orientation session but I never heard back from her. I have a feeling they might not do training in the winter so this might have to wait a while. 

Third, I would like to do carting with her. We got a mini private session in carting at a dog camp we went to this fall and Bianca did so great that she was actually pulling the cart on her own by the end of the half-hour or so session. I can't really afford to buy a cart right now and can't really cart in the winter so this is on the back burner at the moment. I'm thinking of buying her a carting harness and work with her and a sled or travois when we get enough snow as a start though. My previous dog was trained for carting and I have a dog cart which a friend built for her but it is balanced poorly and is really too big. It would be great as a 4-wheeled wagon but I have no idea how to convert it from 2-wheels to a 4-wheeler with an axle and everything.

I also was thinking of doing agility with her. A trainer also recommend it to her increase her confidence. I am trying to decide whether to do the therapy dog class first or take an agility class... I also did agility with my last dog, and Bianca got to try it at the dog camp we went to and did very well.

Our short-term goals right now are to get her more relaxed when around other on-leash dogs, and work on off leash recalls and heeling.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My goal will be a BH w/ Karlo in '10. I would like to do the FO w/ SDA if there is a trial available, though we will see how it goes early spring, he(and I) may not be ready and I am not going to push him. Maybe a CGC, I don't think he'll have a hard time getting that, other than the 3 minute separation.

I want to get Onyx back into agility, for her mental health. She would love to herd, but there is nothing local, so...she'll herd Kacie and Karlo, as usual.

Kacie will just be her beautiful self, and I'll try to keep her happy and fit.
Chris~Heidi!!! I was wondering which would be the chosen H , I look forward to seeing her development under your great handling!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah, where to start? Training goals for the upcoming year:

1. Continue to work on improving my own handling skills & continue to strive towards working as a true _team_ with my gal.

2. SchH 2 in the Spring (contingent on how we progress with our calming and control work in protection)

3. SchH 3 in the Fall (contingent of course on if we get our Sch 2 in the Spring) 

4. Would love to travel to another club trial elsewhere - maybe for an FH or else one of the above and then an FH at home). 

What I would really love to strive for is to trial at Regional level but that is a mighty "top" goal for us!

We'll see how it goes. Jax has DJD in one elbow that we have thus far been able to manage well, but above all, her health comes first and foremost to me so all my goals are very much dependant on how well she continues to do physically


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Let's see ~

Dante ~ SchH 3 (spring), start some training for AKC CD & TD titles. Would like to trial at our Regionals this year.

Laos ~ BH (spring), SchH 1 by next fall

Lynn ~ getting through the winter without another orthopedic injury.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> Lynn ~ getting through the winter without another orthopedic injury.


 I will do what I can do support you in this endavour









Eyra ~ re-do her SchH2 and start working towards her SchH3 guess that will be next fall. Also, going to get Eyra evaluated for SARs work and to see what else we can get ourselves into.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Judge- Get his BH and SchH1 this year, maybe the 2 if everything goes right! lol Also his TT and TDI done as well as finish his RN and start on his CD. Oh yeah, Maybe a show rating if I can get to a seiger show. Possibly throw him in a few more AKC conformation rings for exposure. 

I'm really concentrating on finishing his RN and getting his BH and SchH1. He is ready for a B, I just haven't been able to get him to a trial yet! 

Red- to make it through the year with no health issues


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

My GSD- basic training, CGC, continued socialization, etc

My three Goldens:

Starlite- Tricks and fun
Holiday- Maybe serious obedience
Brooklyn- fun obedience, maybe rally

My Whippet- he's perfect already







But I want to take an agility class with him just for fun. He still loves to go out to the dog club and so forth (he's 12)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Havoc- CD, TD, NA, NAJ and RE after I get home from Iraq. Then on to the upper levels. 

Kayos - finish her UKC URO2, dabble with VST, unless we replace her left hip.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHavoc- CD, TD, NA, NAJ and RE after I get home from Iraq. Then on to the upper levels.
> 
> Kayos - finish her UKC URO2, dabble with VST, unless we replace her left hip.


I will put her in my thoughts. Hopefully she won't have to get a new hip. Poor Kayos. 

Good Luck with those, looks like Havoc is well on his way and we already know Kayos is the bestest at what she does. I've always admired her!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, lets see:

Beau - Love her and spoil her as much as I can. Try to get home atleast one more time in the next few months to spend some quality time with her and visit some of our "old haunts".

Stark - Obtain our CGN
- Participate in a Rally Obedience trail
- Continue to work on tracking and obedience
- Start training in Schutzhund in the spring
- Possibly start doing some herding lessons in the spring/summer
- Continue to socialize, allow him to be a silly puppy and grow, but also work on our training in obedience, tracking and schutzhund so we can start to seriously get involved in the sports once I graduate.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: VonKromeHaus
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KathyWHavoc- CD, TD, NA, NAJ and RE after I get home from Iraq. Then on to the upper levels.
> ...


Yeah Kay is pretty okay for one of those American showlines!
















I so want her VST and Champion Tracker and I know she has the ability to do it, she has just lost so much training time with my deployments and then recovery from her first THR and if we have to do another hip on the left side this next year I will just retire her to have fun with her nose. She is an awesome tracker.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

To have fun with my dogs!!

I've accomplished more than I ever thought I would w/my dogs and if I were to quit training/competing today.. I'd be okay..


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Um. HAH I just completed the ultimate recall!!
I call my dog in mid chase of his ball, make him come over & touch his nose to my hand, then hes allowed back after his ball.
Im so proud. He also came to me in mid chase of a cat!!
And also, the scariest one.
4 guys were in my backyard yesterday (we store boats back there) & I spotted them as we turned the corner ALL IN BLACK SKI MASKS! (It was freezing)
Kilos fur went up & started charging toward them I yelled "KEYS COME" he stopped dead in his tracks & came back to me.
IM SO PROUD OF HIM!!!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, so now that I finished showing for this year,

I revised my list of goals for next year:

Arwen, Rushie, and Heidi -- an RA

Babs -- an RE or a CD

Joy -- a CGC and an RN

Ninja and Milla -- improve loose lead walking

Whitney and Jenna -- begin off lead work, find some way to do agility


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny
!. Continue to work on improving my skills & continue to work towards working as a real team with him.

2. Starting agility 

3. CGC

4. Working towards a TDI so I can keep taking him with me when I visit my Mom in an Assisted Living Facility and bring joy to others


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Bear starts Manners 101 at the Huntsville (AL) Obedience training club in January, after that is Beyond Manners course, which, at the end of that, we can test for the CGC. We plan on going into agility, and eventually, schutzhund. I think everyone who has a GSD should at least get the CGC.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

My goals are to get both my rescue girls to pass the CGC test.

My dream is to get Hope as focused on working for me as she is on chasing squirrels. Maybe get her into herding or tracking.

And maybe get Kaya into frisbee or flyball or something.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Easy (to say, not to do!) - to get my hyper 2yo male GSD to focus on me and pay more attention when we are training!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Codmaster, have you spent much time just rewarding him for making eye contact with you spontaneously throughout the day? I've found that makes a HUGE difference! Halo started a new class on Sunday and her focus was amazing compared to the rest of the dogs in class. Not to say that she's perfect, she's 15 months old and is still easily distractible, but we have this foundation of attention built up over the past year that really helps.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Codmaster, have you spent much time just rewarding him for making eye contact with you spontaneously throughout the day? I've found that makes a HUGE difference!


I had't thought of that - will give it a try. Sounds like it might help!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is one of those things that I routinely start doing as soon as I bring a new puppy home. I wear my treat bag all the time, and I click and treat for attention. Our previous class, and the one we just started both want us to work on the "auto-watch" as it's sometimes referred to (as opposed to a formal "watch" command where you cue them to look at you), but I've already done so much of that that I'm spending my training time working on other things. The more you reward attention, the more he'll offer it up. 

I also require eye contact in order for them to get things they want - meals, play, going outside, coming inside, going for a walk, getting in the car, etc. My dogs know that if I just stand there and wait they need to sit and look at me because they've been heavily conditioned that that's the way to make good things happen.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, amazing how things have changed since I first posted on this thread. :rofl:

I did get a bunch of Agility tittles on my Sam, but at 8 now, he is retired. 

I want to put a SchH 2 on Gala and working towards a BH on Aslan at the moment.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

At first, when we adopted Phenix, we were very excited about Schutzhund training. His parents are excellent Schutzhund's dogs, they won a lot of 1st place and it was very important to us that our puppy come from a good "line" of Schutzhund's dogs.

Now, I don't know. I'm doing obedience course with him each week+ "home training" each day. I know I want to do some obedience competition with him, I want him to be achieved and to not get bored! I don't know if one day, I will be abble to traine him as a Schutzhund competition dog (obviously, it's in his blood, very good and strong bite), but for sure, he is not going to be what we call an "home dog" lol


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Love this topic!!
I've been participating in AKC obedience trials since I was 16 (yes, that's a long time ago!). I've titled dogs but find my true joy comes not so much from the placements (they are exciting, though!) as much as from the fun we have in the process. Training together in classes, practicing in various locations inside & out, watching the progress, solving problems, learning new methods to approach training with, and just plain enjoying the time with my dogs. I love it so much I joined an AKC training club so I could meet and spend time with other people who love the sport as much as I do. Made many, many good friends and learned a TON from them. I also began assisting in classes with this group, and am now a head trainer teaching CGC and Beginner classes, as well as assisting our Advanced instructor with his classes. My favorite part of the classes is watching the progression with new student/dogs from week #1 chaos to week#8 where all dogs are heeling on a loose leash, doing a nice recall, and holding a 2 minute sit stay. You don't need to be a competitor to appreciate a well-behaved companion!


----------

